# Địa chỉ phun môi đẹp ở Huế không nên bỏ lỡ



## Diva Spa (10/11/20)

*Phun môi là một trong những phương pháp thẩm mỹ hiện đại ngày càng phổ biến và được chị em phụ nữ ưa chuộng. Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA được đánh giá là địa chỉ phun môi ở Huế uy tín – an toàn – hiệu quả đảm bảo giải quyết triệt để tình trạng đôi môi thâm xỉn và nhanh chóng mang lại vẻ quyến rủ cho đôi môi của bạn. Nào hãy cùng tìm hiểu thử nhé!*
*Địa chỉ phun môi ở Huế uy tín và an toàn*
Có thể nói Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA là địa chỉ làm đẹp uy tín, đảm bảo giải quyết hiệu quả các vấn đề về đôi môi thâm xỉn, sắc môi nhợt nhạt, kém sắc,… Nhờ có đội ngũ chuyên gia lành nghề và áp dụng công nghệ hiện đại.

Đặc biệt, Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA đang sử dụng công nghệ phun môi collagen pha lê – được biết đến là một trong những công nghệ hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực phun thêu. Đây là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa kỹ thuật phun rơi cùng màu mực chiết xuất từ 100% nguyên liệu thảo dược thiên nhiên đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe khách hàng.





_Quá trình thực hiện phun môi ở Huế tại viện thẩm mỹ DIVA_


*Hiệu quả mang lại:*

Đôi môi căng mọng và hồng hào tự nhiên.
Dáng môi cân đối và rõ nét.
Tiết kiệm thời gian son môi và không lo về vấn đề lem son khi ăn uống.
Lên màu đúng tone và bền đẹp tự nhiên.



*Ưu điểm vượt trội:*

Đầu kim siêu nhỏ tác động lên môi nhẹ nhàng và đúng chuẩn.
Màu mực có chiết xuất từ thảo mộc đảm bảo an toàn cho người dùng.
Bảng màu đa dạng phù hợp cho từng nhu cầu cũng như sở thích của khách hàng.
Sau khi phun môi ở Huế không cần tốn nhiều thời gian nghỉ dưỡng.
Màu môi giữ lâu và bền đẹp chỉ sau 1 lần phun môi.

*Quy trình phun môi tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Huế*
Quy trình phun môi đẹp chuẩn tự nhiên tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Huế trải qua các bước cơ bản sau đây:

*Bước 1: Tư vấn và kiểm tra tình trạng môi*
Đầu tiên khách hàng sẽ gặp chuyên viên tư vấn và được thăm khám tình trạng môi. Sau đó, sẽ được hướng dẫn lựa chọn kiểu dáng cũng như màu sắc phù hợp với khuôn mặt.






*Bước 2: Vệ sinh vùng da môi*
Trước khi tiến hành phun môi, khách hàng sẽ được chuyên viên tẩy tế bào chết và làm sạch vùng da môi.






*Bước 3: Ủ tê*
Tiến hành bước ủ tê trong khoảng 15 – 20 phút để giảm tình trạng đau rát trong quá trình phun môi.

Tiếp đến là thoa một lớp collagen tươi.






*Bước 4: Tạo hình cho môi*
Chuyên viên bắt đầu phác họa hình dáng môi mà khách hàng đã lựa chọn trước đó đảm bảo kích thước sau khi phun đúng chuẩn.






*Bước 5: Tiến hành phun môi Collagen*
Sau khi đã hoàn thành các bước trên, chuyên viên thực hiện phun môi bằng thiết bị chuyên dùng. Bên cạnh đó còn thoa thêm một lớp collagen để làm mềm môi và hỗ trợ môi nhanh hồi phục hơn.






*Bước 6: Hướng dẫn chăm sóc môi sau khi phun*
Kết thúc quy trình phun môi chuyên viên kiểm tra lại kết quả và hướng dẫn cách chăm sóc để màu lên tự nhiên.








*>>>Xem thêm: **Phun mày đẹp tự nhiên tại Huế* 
*Giải đáp một số thắc mắc thường gặp khi phun môi*
*1. Phun môi ở Huế có đau hay không?*
Thông thường trước khi tiến hành phun môi, các chuyên viên sẽ tiến hành ủ tê vùng da môi để giảm tình trạng đau rát trong quá trình thực hiện. Tuy nhiên, sau khi phun bạn có thể cảm thấy nóng rát do thuốc tê đã phai nhưng với mức độ cho phép và không quá khó chịu.

*2. Phun môi ở Huế có bị sưng không?*
Đa phần sau khi phun môi hiện tượng sưng là hết sức bình thường và không có gì đáng lo ngại. Bởi phun môi là sự tác động của thiết bị chuyên dùng có đầu kim siêu nhỏ lên vùng nông của da môi gây tổn thương nhẹ trên môi. Tuy nhiên sau khoảng 5 – 6 ngày tình trạng này sẽ thuyên giảm dần nên bạn đừng quá lo lắng nhé!

*3. Đối tượng nào nên phun môi?*
Là bạn gái hiện đại thì việc phun môi là điều cần thiết. Nó giúp gương mặt bạn gái trông tươi tắn và quyến rủ hơn. Đặc biệt phương pháp này khá phù hợp với những đối tượng cụ thể sau:




Sắc môi nhợt nhạt.
Tình trạng môi thâm xỉn do bẩm sinh hay sử dụng son môi trong thời gian dài.
Sở hữu đôi môi quá dày hay quá mỏng, dáng môi không cân đối.
Từng xăm môi nhưng không thành công và mất thẩm mỹ.

*Hình ảnh một số khách hàng sau khi phun môi tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Huế*



















_Hình ảnh một số khách hàng sau khi phun môi tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Huế
Lưu ý: Kết quả tùy thuộc vào cơ địa của mỗi người_

*Một số lưu ý sau khi phun ở môi Huế*
Bên cạnh việc lựa chọn một địa chỉ phun môi ở Huế chất lượng thì khách hàng cũng nên chú ý một số vấn đề cơ bản dưới đây sau khi phun môi để đảm bảo sở hữu một đôi môi căng mọng tự nhiên:




Tránh tiếp xúc trực tiếp nước với đôi môi trong 3 – 5 ngày đầu sau khi phun môi. Sử dụng ống hút để hạn chế tình trạng nước rơi ra môi.
Khi vệ sinh da môi nhớ thực hiện thao tác nhẹ nhàng để giảm gây tổn thương vùng da môi.
Tuyệt đối không ăn một số thực phẩm như thịt bò, hải sản, rau muống,…
Tránh sử dụng chất kích thích và uống bia, rượu trong suốt 4 tuần đầu sau khi phun môi.
Để môi tự bong vảy, không được tự ý dùng tay lột ra.
Chú ý thoa kem dưỡng đều đặn 3 lần/ngày theo sự hướng dẫn của chuyên viên thẩm mỹ.
Bổ sung thêm nhiều thực phẩm tốt như trái cây, rau xanh,…
*Thẩm mỹ viện Diva ( Diva Spa) – Chuỗi thẩm mỹ lớn hàng đầu tại Việt Nam chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ như phun môi collagen, phun mày ombre, phun mày tán bột, trị nám, tẩy nốt ruồi, … uy tín hàng đầu tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA
– Hotline đặt lịch & Tư vấn: 1900 6689
– Website: vienthammydiva.vn
– Chuỗi cơ sở Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA
– Email: info@vienthammydiva.vn*​


----------



## HuyenAnnh (28/1/21)

Thông thường trước khi tiến hành phun môi, các chuyên viên sẽ tiến hành ủ tê vùng da môi để giảm tình trạng đau rát trong quá trình thực hiện


----------

